

Uber drivers issued $2500 fines - laurencei
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/smartphone-apps/nsw-cracks-down-on-uber-ridesharing-20140617-zsabx.html

======
asharpe
Unfortunately, Uber in Australia is seeing some of the same myopic and special
interest difficulties that Elon Musk and Tesla are in the US. To provide
context, payment processing for credit cards in Australian taxis is exorbitant
(10%) on top of the fare and mainly processed by an oligopoly that will fight
to maintain this cash cow.

Of course, they are doing this through a regulatory agency, and clearly backed
by a law designed to serve them. And there is no way to waive this requirement
(that would impact regulatory fees for licenses etc).

Another case where technology is a long way ahead of the law in providing
valuable solutions to the wider community.

